

“Charlie Hebdo”, not racist? If you say so… - jawr
http://posthypnotic.randomstatic.net/charliehebdo/Charlie_Hebdo_article%2011.htm

======
sacado2
This article seems to be confusing muslims with arabs. Charlie Hebdo is only
attacking religions, not arabs as an ethnic group. White catholics have been
mocked, too, more than any other religion if you look closely at the history
of that journal ; but, of course, attacks against catholicism often go
unnoticed because, well, this is so common in France (and catholic extremists
haven't murdered journalists for a very long time).

